# Wiring Question, MKIV AIr Lift Easystreet Digital Auto Pilot



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright, I am in the process of wiring now. I am unsure where to wire these. If you're looking at the picture, I mean the 12 volt accessory wire. My plan was to originally hook up the 12volt accessory wire to my amp, i was going to use my distribution block and split the power from the stock amp to my 12v accessory and use the 12volt power source, i was going to splice into the cigarette light in the trunk. i didnt do anything yet, not sure if that's correct. i was scared because it said to make sure if doesn't hook up an ignition, i didnt want it to mess up.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

you wire it to the x75 accessory power under the steering wheel. 
Look under your steering wheel where the vag com plug is. You'll see a bunch of power wires there that you can plug into. The x75 is your accessory and the one that is recommended by airlift to install the auto pilot. :thumbup:


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting the diagram up...I've been looking for that all day today!:thumbup:


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Señor BigJuts said:


> you wire it to the x75 accessory power under the steering wheel.
> Look under your steering wheel where the vag com plug is. You'll see a bunch of power wires there that you can plug into. The x75 is your accessory and the one that is recommended by airlift to install the auto pilot. :thumbup:


ok...what about the power source wire?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

that goes straight to the positive terminal on the battery. it has a + and a red wire already on it.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

the thing is. i dont wanna hack into that accessory wire under the steering wheel. wouldn't my 12v wire from my amp be considered an accessory?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

read the responses

75x relay under dash...there is no splicing into it...look at it and you will see what i am talking about

the wire for your amp is hopefully attached the the same relay

i would run a line for each

and depending on the size of wire you ran to power your amp you can tap that for 12v power


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

yeah theres no splicing needed. It just bolts down with a terminal end. For the 12v power, i'd recommend running it straight to the battery on each application (one for the amp, one for the air). 
Or you can run a large power wire from the battery to a distribution block, then split and have one go to the amp and one to the air with inline fuses for each. depending on how many compressors your trying to run would determine the line size needed, etc. 

Personally i'd stick with one power line for the air components and one for the audio setup.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Bumping an old thread cause I do t want to start another. I am in the middle of putting my air build and when I went to tap the accessory I do not have a relay x75 under my dash. I assume any accessory relay under the dash would be sufficient or am I wrong?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea any key on source works. test light :thumbup: the 75x is just the end all be all key on source for any mk4 owner :laugh:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought so thank you, and it is a 2001 wolfsburg which is why I am puzzled as to no x75 relay. Ah well.


----------

